# Protokoll file:///



## fsicher (19. Apr 2010)

Ich habe Probleme beim Zugriff auf das Filesystem über *file:///* und bin mir nicht sicher, wie dies funktioniert. 


Der Zugriff auf lokales Filesystem funktioniert problemlos: "file:///C:/MyDir"
Der Zugriff auf das fremde Filesystem funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) nicht

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der zugriff auf das fremde Filesystem über file-Protokoll überhaupt möglich bzw. erlaubt ist. Und falls ja, wie soll man es angeben? Die folgenden Varianten haben nicht funktioniert: 


file://192.168.200.210/C:/Temp/MyDir
file://192.168.200.210/Temp/MyDir
file:///192.168.200.210/C:/Temp/MyDir

Also, entwder ist meine Angabe falsch, oder ist der Zugriff auf das Fremde Filesyste auf diese Art gar nicht möglich. Kann mir jemand da helfen? Die Suche nach Spezifikation (Google) hat nicht geholfen (habe die Spezifikation nicht finden können ).

EDIT:

Habe gerade da noch was gefunden: RFC 1738 - Uniform Resource Locators (URL) 



> A file URL takes the form:
> 
> file://<host>/<path>
> 
> ...



Heisst, die Variante *file://192.168.200.210/C:/Temp/MyDir* sollte funktionieren? Oder, bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## anonym (19. Apr 2010)

Auf der Gegenseite müsste eine Serversoftware laufen, die das unterstützt. Wenn dort nichts läuft (bzw. nur das Betriebssystem) geht es nicht. Es wäre auch eine gewaltige Sicherheitslücke, wenn man einfach so auf die Festplatte jedes beliebigen fremden Rechners zugreifen könnte...


----------



## HoaX (19. Apr 2010)

Was nach dem Host kommt ist der Name der "Freigabe" auf dem Rechner plus dem weiteren Pfad. Bedenke allerdings, dass das so nur funktioniert, wenn dein Programm unter Windows läuft. Unter Linux und Konsorten habe ich das noch nie funktionieren sehen.

Die Details hängen vom entsprechenden Protokollhandler ab. D.h. das Beste wäre sicherlich wenn du dein eigenes Protkoll registrierst und dann mittels z.B. jCIFS selbst den Zugriff tätigst.

Edit2: A New Era for Java Protocol Handlers


----------

